# Otos stuck in Eheim Skim 350



## Wisey (25 Aug 2015)

I have the Eheim Skim350, first fish went in the tank on Sunday night which were 6 Otos. 5 looked happy, but 1 looked very listless and subdued after acclimation. Monday night we found 1 Oto dead in the skimmer. I assumed that he had died, then floated and was sucked in.

Today we lost another Oto, couldn't see him anywhere. Checked the skimmer again and he was in there, but thankfully alive! I switched it off and removed the weir and after a few minutes he swam out.

Loads of people seem to use this skimmer, has anyone else had this problem? I'm thinking maybe a mesh pre filter of some sort, maybe a piece of ladies stocking. Any ideas?


----------



## tim (25 Aug 2015)

Hi wisey, I use a piece of stainless steel mesh bent round and popped inside, stops small fish and shrimp being sucked in.


----------



## Wisey (25 Aug 2015)

tim said:


> Hi wisey, I use a piece of stainless steel mesh bent round and popped inside, stops small fish and shrimp being sucked in.



Interesting idea, would you mind posting a picture when you have chance please?


----------



## GHNelson (25 Aug 2015)

Hi
Needs a guard of some sort to stop this happening!
Try adding some filter floss to the chamber temporally... so we can find a better solution! 
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Wisey (25 Aug 2015)

Thanks, Xim just posted a link on my journal to another thread I hadn't seen and that has a picture with the mesh. I'm going away with work for two nights tomorrow, so think ill leave it off and setup a solution at the weekend.


----------



## tim (25 Aug 2015)

Wisey said:


> Interesting idea, would you mind posting a picture when you have chance please?


I'll see if I can find the mesh tomorrow, I'm using the skimmer with out it at the moment as I have no livestock in the tank.


----------



## Wisey (25 Aug 2015)

I just tried filter floss, but it creates too much suction on the weir and just drags it right down under the surface. I'll have to find some stainless mesh.


----------



## Nelson (25 Aug 2015)

Wisey said:


> I'll have to find some stainless mesh.


http://www.themeshcompany.com/index.html .


----------



## Wisey (25 Aug 2015)

Thanks! I ordered some plastic mesh fly screen from eBay earlier. Will try that but if that's no good will go to that site.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Aug 2015)

I've used plastic mesh, tried stainless stell but it was too heavy and weir went too low under surface. I suppose with any kind of mesh you'd better to increase floating properties. Also it noticeable reduced the flow.


----------



## eduard (26 Aug 2015)

I am using mosquito net and it is skimming as good as it is supposed to do.


----------

